# New Indie Film Music Contest W2021 Just Announced!



## Leslie Fuller (Oct 22, 2021)

Just received notification of a new (winter 2021) Indie Film Music Contest.

See the following linked page for information: https://indiefilmmusiccontest.com/

The animated film to be scored is shown on this page as a YouTube video, but without sound effects: https://indiefilmmusiccontest.com/contests/ifmc-w2021-registration/

The sound effect version would be available on entering the contest.

As before, it is a paid competition with a number of age ranges and prices.


----------



## SOFIB (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi there,
Bit confused. The site says that you can enter a Musescore export, but the examples of feedback all show tracks properly synchronised. Not sure what they're expecting.


----------

